# Check out this beast!



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Article in todays DDN.

http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...-point-buck-might-shatter-records-439819.html


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow !!!!!!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh my !!!!!!


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

That is HUGE!!!! FREak of nature!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I would have had to change my underwear several times if I shot that beast.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a monster! I can not even imagine seeing something like that in the wild. What a beauty!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What an amazing animal!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Pig!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is some nice buck...I hope he set's a new record...Can't even think what I would do to see him walking through the woods...All you can say is WOW


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow what a faaaaaaareak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Heres some more pics my buddy's dad got from a friend.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Kinda looks that he has some Elk blood in him.That is one amazing buck!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Thats awsome!!! I life the pic of it with the truck


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Unreal!!!!!!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

That is ............awesome! If you open the article in the paper, and click on the picture on the left gives you a very nice close up.


----------



## Pikeman3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow wish i had luck like that


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

That is a Big ash Deer.
Must be nice 
Some of the guys have all the luck.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a monster. Ive seen some big deer in the woods but not like that.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I wouldn't know what to do if that thing came in on me. I would be in awe of the rack. Great looking buck!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer, if that guy was smart he would say that he was using fill in the blank's product and get paid. lol


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW that's a hoss!! Love to see that on hoof


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

There's an update here,http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio-recreation/deer-gun-season-returns-for-the-weekend-448546.html


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's cool to see that buck come out of OH-IO!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I am at a loss for words. I would be glad to be up a tree if he came around. LOL


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey man great buck.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

What an awesome Buck!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

absolutely unbelievable - you would think he would have known of a buck of that caliber in his area just from people talking


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

The picture of him in the back of the truck is absolutely sick! What a "freak nasty" buck as Michael Waddell would say.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone see this deer in person yet?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer like that aren't paraded around for show and tell.  If he's smart, it's locked away until either official scoring, or the taxidermist is ready for it.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

His first public display of the buck will be next weekend in Cincinnati.
http://www.examiner.com/x-25387-Dayton-Outdoor-Recreation-Examiner~y2009m12d31-Stephens-Buck-to-be-on-display-at-Cincinnati-show


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I would not have wanted to be the one to shoot that buck...Too much publicity all that traveling and telling that story to everyone...Ha///Ha/// That would be the buck of a lifetime and it is..All a deer hunter can say when he looks at it is WOW...Just think there is one out there that is bigger...When one day someone will say Monster Buck Down....Congratulations and Hope you have a new Record.....JIM.....CL.....:!....:!....:!....


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw the buck in person in Columbus at the ATA show. and met the owner Brian Stephens, and the taxidermist, Rick Busse (also did the Beatty buck)
It is incredible! almost unbelievable, I have to tell you, Brian Stephens is one of the nicest, most gracious, and humble people i ever met. I am so happy for him.
As far as it being a new record, i dont really know, i wont beat the beatty buck, but it might be the new ohio muzzleloader record, I hope it is.


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

that is a beautiful buck, deer of a lifetime, congrats


----------

